# Nakamichi CD700



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

If I did not have one already this would be mine...please somebody buy it before I do  !!!!!

NAKAMICHI CD700 radio+brain+cables+sleeve+trim ring | eBay


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Is this deck picky abou media? I have mb100 6 disc in dash and it is very picky about CD. Only mitsui gold US made blank and Jap made Taiyo Yuden works well. The original CD scratch free, if it has copy protection then the unit wont be able to read it. The unit is brand new so not the optical pick up head is missed alligned.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sold for $325. did you buy it daudioman????


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish I had! I paid LOTS!!!! more for mine and this one at least looks decent in the pics! I mean how often do you get a $1500 deck for $325 shipped? Now that's one smokin' deal!!! 

One I posted this I forgot about it...I hope the buyer really understands the deal they got and not someone who would compare this to a Rockwood and say this is a slight upgrade LOL!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang... I was hoping to snag it but didn't come up with the funds until this afternoon.

Oh well... congrats to the lucky winner!


----------

